
There Is No Impending Bird Apocalypse - akvadrako
https://slate.com/technology/2019/09/bird-apocalypse-exaggeration-of-the-research.html
======
dennis_jeeves
This is a note to akvadrako on something unrelated.

I noticed this post of your's at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18540757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18540757)

Since you had no contact information specified on your profile I decided to
respond here. Contact me, from the information on my profile.

------
perfunctory
The article is not so much about the actual published paper as it is about
what should be the right way to frame the narrative. Should the conclusions of
the paper be seen as apocalyptic, dramatic, or simply serious.

